# NASM Syntaxprobleme



## BassBox (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Beim schreiben eines Grafiktreibers für mein eigenes OS beanstandet mir der Nasm Folgende befehle:
mov [grafic_producer_pointer], dword[0x3800:0x06]
mov [name_der_graka], dword[0x3800:0x1a]
mov [grafic_ram], word[0x3800:0x12]
mov [usabel_gmodes], dword[0x3800:0x0E]

Was soll daran falsch sein? ich will den Inhalt der speicherstelle in eine Varriable verschieben und die definierten Varriablen sind genauso groß wie die angegebenen stellen. Was will der NASM von mir? Er sagt nur: "error: invalid segment override"
bitte helft mir
BassBox


----------

